# ashes cricket 2009



## shubham236 (May 15, 2011)

I installed ashes cricket 2009 on my pc and it was installed successfully,but when I tried to run its exe file,it didn't run without any error message and when i tried to open the exe again,i got a message-'another instance of program is already opened'.So,i opened the taskbar and checked and i saw that application is running and using lot of cpu memory.Anyone can check my cpu specs in my profile.please help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hit Ctrl-Shift-Esc to open the Task Manager. Click the Processes tab at the top. Highlight the cricket exe and click the End Process button. Repeat if there's more than one cricket exe in the list.

Please post your full system specs. There is nothing displayed in your profile.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Once you have taken Koala's advice, can you try a few fixes which may work.

The first is to run the game in 'Compatibility Mode'.

The second is to run the game as an Administrator.

If you need walking through these and/or have not done this before, feel free to ask for assistants 

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## shubham236 (May 15, 2011)

There is only one file opened in the processes tab and i tried to run the game in compatibility mode and as administrator also but nothing happened.
My pc specs are:
windows7 32 bit
intel core2duo processor 2.93ghz
2gb ram 
motherboard-g31m-es2l
graphics card-g33/g31 intel chipset


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds like a reinstall is in order.

Could you install Revo Uninstaller (link in my signature) and uninstall your game using that rather than Window's Programs tool.

After you have done that, reinstall the game but do so using compatibility mode.

Hope this works,
-Redeye


----------



## Wade721 (Feb 25, 2014)

You should give EA Cricket 2012 a try.


----------

